
UserBenchmark gets banned from major subreddits - vkaku
https://www.notebookcheck.net/UserBenchmark-gets-banned-from-major-subreddit-due-to-drama-generation.461875.0.html
======
lupire
UB stores passwords in plaintext, and emails them around.

[https://plaintextoffenders.com/post/183587319928/userbenchma...](https://plaintextoffenders.com/post/183587319928/userbenchmarkcom-
software-popular-pc-performance)

[https://github.com/plaintextoffenders/plaintextoffenders/blo...](https://github.com/plaintextoffenders/plaintextoffenders/blob/master/offenders.csv#L8)

